# Strutting and Gobbling early! PICS



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Team Spring Thunder!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That is awesome.. Been thinking about going out to hear that first gobble soon, Ill prolly save that for Montana... They are gonna be bred out by season at this rate. :lol:


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That is awesome.. Been thinking about going out to hear that first gobble soon, Ill prolly save that for Montana... They are gonna be bred out by season at this rate. :lol:


That's true... the first season should be a month long just like the second season........


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice pics! Heard a gobbler this morning on a quick set hunting yotes and saw a strutter with a small flock driving home from work.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

They've been strutting and gobbling all winter at my parents place. It has nothing to do with breeding at this point though.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That'll get a guy fired up for sure


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Ack said:


> They've been strutting and gobbling all winter at my parents place. It has nothing to do with breeding at this point though.


no it doesnt, but it sure does get me fired up


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

whoa man!! two weeks til we find out if we drew our season!!

I like the sign in pic 1 also, that is hilarious


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

Now I don't know if I should be day dreaming about Turkey season or Walleye season..... :SHOCKED:


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> whoa man!! two weeks til we find out if we drew our season!!
> 
> I like the sign in pic 1 also, that is hilarious


The sign has our Turkey Team name on it, thought i would get creative with the pics!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

phensway said:


> The sign has our Turkey Team name on it, thought i would get creative with the pics!



Love it.:coolgleam







*SPRING THUNDER!!!!!*




.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

yeah Bivens! we will retire the dudes!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

But toms will strut any time that their feet aren't frozen, they have a fairly, warm, sunny, calm day, and there's hens around. 

They were strutting way up north here in mid-January...but as someone else said, it has nothing to do with breeding, other than to establish dominance in a flock. 

And a wild tom would breed a hen in November if she were receptive...


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

great pics!!!!!!..im sure the weather has got the toms fooled..but the breeding in hens (like the rut in deer) is triggered more by available daylight (insert some scientific word that describes of which i speak.).


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. It definately gets you fired up to see them strutting. The season will be here before you know it.


----------

